# Magura Durin MD100R - Wer hat sie schon und kann berichten?



## sunmax2004 (21. Oktober 2007)

Halli-hallo,
sehr viele Beiträge gibt es noch nicht über die brandneue Durin - vor allem noch keine Praxisberichte. Viele warten schon sehnsüchtig auf die ersten Tests  Vielleicht gibt es ja in der Zwischenzeit nun doch schon den einen oder anderen, der berichten kann??? Vielleicht ist auch einer dabei, der aus dem Raum München kommt, mit dem ich mich mal in Verbindung setzen kann.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## jones (21. Oktober 2007)

man schaue hier:

1

2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunmax2004 (22. Oktober 2007)

Danke, die Beiträge kenne ich schon (nichts neues).


----------



## xcbiker88 (22. Oktober 2007)

Wie währs denn damit???


----------



## jones (22. Oktober 2007)

sunmax2004 schrieb:


> Danke, die Beiträge kenne ich schon (nichts neues).



schreib doch einfach den leuten, die schon längers eine fahren - die geben sicherlich auskunft


----------



## ccpirat (22. Oktober 2007)

Mich würde es auch endlich mal interresiern.
Besonders der Vergleich Reba Worldcup - Magura Durin


----------



## jones (22. Oktober 2007)

also die leute, mir denen ich bisher gesprochen habe, sagen alle, dass man von der performance her keinen unterschied merkt - außer der sag, der auch im lockout erhalten bleibt, soll ganz angenehm sein. 

beim gewicht kann die reba natürlich nicht mithalten (deshalb habe ich auch den gedanken evtl meine reba zu ersetzen - nur ist die reba irgendwie doch schöner  )


----------



## schlupp (24. Oktober 2007)

Genial!! Leicht, einfach einzustellen, super Ansprechverhalten und dabei sehr steif!.

Nur der Lockouthebel ist Schotter. Aber zum Glück ist der Hebelweg der gleiche wie bie Rockshox ;-)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## sunmax2004 (24. Oktober 2007)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> Wie währs denn damit???



Danke, den Link hatte ich auch schon gelesen. 
Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar mehr Leute, die über die neue Durin aus EIGENER Fahrpraxis berichten können. Gewicht, Design, Verarbeitung und Steifigkeit sowie Ansprechverhalten scheinen nach den vorliegenden Erstberichten ja der "Hammer" zu sein. Aber die wenigen Einzelaussagen können sicherlich noch nicht als repräsentativ gelten. Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob die DURIN an die Fox F100 RLC und an die Reba WC heranreicht oder sogar an ihnen vorbeizieht (gewichtsmäßig übertrifft sie Fox  & Co. bereits schon). Das wäre dann wirklich eine tolle Überraschung und Ingeneurleistung - und damit auch wieder ein Teil mehr "made in germany" am Bike.


----------



## jetos15 (13. November 2007)

also ich hab jetzt auch ne durin mit 100mm verbaut und ich sage euch das ding is der hammer. das ansprechverhalten ist sensationell, ich kann die nur empfehlen !
gewicht 1460 gramm ungekürzt


----------



## 1977t (14. November 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> Genial!! Leicht, einfach einzustellen, super Ansprechverhalten und dabei sehr steif!.
> 
> Nur der Lockouthebel ist Schotter. Aber zum Glück ist der Hebelweg der gleiche wie bie Rockshox ;-)
> 
> ...



...hast du den magura hebel einfach gegen die pop-lock fernbedienung getauscht? funzt das ohne probleme? danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. November 2007)

@1977t.
Ja, das geht einwandfrei.


----------

